# looking for Derek Wilcockson(RN)



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi I am trying to trace Derek Wilcockson,I believe he was on HMS FIFE in the 60s,I am his son who has not seen him since I was about 3 years old and would really like to hear from him;If anyone can help I would be very greatfull . I was told he lived in Portsmouth


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Julian
I`ve received your PM`s & am glad my grey cells have not given out, sorry I was unable to help.
David


----------

